# Hello everyone! New here.



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hello! I'm a new horse crazy girl here and I wanted to introduce myself to ya'll. I'm 15 and I have a TWH mare and three miniature horses. My mare is a 9-year old, 15hh, sorrel horse with a sweet, but sometimes stubborn, disposition, and she'll do anything for food, lol. 

She's easily excited and very forward going, but I wouldn't trade her for any other horse, cuz... well... she's mine. I have been riding for three years and have been reading about horses since I was eight. As for the minis, we have two 3-year old mares and, ahem, a little surprise colt we weren't expecting from one one of our "unbred" yearling mares. Hoping to buy some land so we can buy a lot more horses--or at least a few more. So anyway, hello everybody!


----------



## lilruffian

Welcome! You'll have to post photos in the future, i love minis


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you! I will be posting some photos soon.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Thank you! I will be posting some photos soon.


Being born in a barn does not make one a horse.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Welcome!! Please share some pics with us.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I have some pictures of my horses on their profiles now. And I'll be putting some pics of Fonzie, our mini foal, up of when he was a newborn later tonight!


----------



## Equbook

Hi and welcome!

looking forward to seeing the photos, already your avatar looks great!

See you!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you! I've got all of my horses' profiles up now and their additional pictures. The ones of Fonzie are just adorable. He's a hoot.


----------

